# trans fluid Question 02 Jetta 1.8t tip



## mmandera (Aug 18, 2009)

I am replacing the automatic 5sp tiptronic transmission in my 02 Jetta. I am ready to put the used one in that i bought but first I have a question about the fluid. Now a friend of mine told me to install the tranny and then have it towed to a transmission shop and have them fill it. Is this what I should do? Or should I try to do it myself? 

Also do I need to replace the seal behind the torque converter? 

any help would great
thanks
Matt


----------

